# Shark attacks on floating baskets



## FloundaPounda (Nov 3, 2011)

I was wading in the surf at Surfside yesterday, when a shark attacked my floating basket. I was able to beat the **** out of him off him with my landing net, but he tore my basket pretty good and ripped a nice Smack in half. Does anyone know of a basket that may protect your catch better than the average basket? I'd appreciate any opinions and info.

Thanks


----------



## pocfishin (Jan 22, 2006)

*fish basket*

Here is a commercially available shark proof fish basket.

I have never used this product but check it out.

http://www.lankatoutdoorproducts.com/products.html


----------



## FloundaPounda (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey Pocfishin, thanks for the info!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

kayak???


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

heard the black tips were coming on and the bulls will soon follow


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

strong earth magnets?


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

Use a floating cooler and your shark issues will completely disappear. Anything that allows scent to enter the water is inviting trouble.

I made mine about 6 years ago and it's worked perfect.


----------



## Cylinder (Oct 8, 2006)

Floating cooler? That sounds like a great idea. Does the fish slim mess up the taste of your beer? lol Roger


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Get a 5 gal plastic bucket. Use a 1"'hole saw and put a bunch of holes.
Cut a half moon in the lid and wrap a pool noodle around the bucket.


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

Chunkn' Charlie said:


> Get a 5 gal plastic bucket. Use a 1"'hole saw and put a bunch of holes.
> Cut a half moon in the lid and wrap a pool noodle around the bucket.


Sharks will still be tempted to investigate and in some instances attack this type of contraption. It ain't pretty and it ain't fun.

We used home-made "net" donuts back in the early 80's when going out on trout tagging trips. They were made from recycled shrimp nets attached to a foam ring. Two stainless rings helped to keep the netting open so that the fish could swim around while we were wadefishing. They worked great for many years until thr sharks discovered that they could obtain an easy mealy smashing and tearing into them.

Anyways, a buddy of mine use to use the buckets until one too many sharks wiped them out. He figured, as a guide, it was probably a good idea not to scare the **** outta your clients. Lol

That's when I told him about my rig. He made several and hasn't had a problem since.


----------



## TroutAle87 (Dec 8, 2011)

pic says it all...lol


----------



## FloundaPounda (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey Cork and Jig, That's a good idea. Thanks


----------



## FloundaPounda (Nov 3, 2011)

Do you happen to have any pictures of your floating cooler?


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

HarborHustler said:


> strong earth magnets?


That's still to close for comfort IMO


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

*The Shark Safe!*

Guys I am thinking about adding this to my crab trap, perch trap manufacturing line. It is 14"W x 14"L x 14"H made with vinyl coated 16 gauge wire and stainless rings. I have not added the "noodles" yet to make it float but it could be used as a shark proof floating basket or live bait tank. I can make it in any size but this one is just a little bigger than a five gallon bucket. I may even give a couple away to hard core heavy surf fishermen to test for me. I'm thinking it should cost in the 25.00-30.00 dollar range when I am done. Send me a PM the first two lucky callers may get one free to test for me. Thanks, Glenn.


----------



## Dino777 (Apr 11, 2012)

I can see using a floating cooler in the bay but the surf?? it would be a challenge!


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

I got drug underwater by a shark back before I knew better than to tie my stringer around my waist. I don't wade anymore.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*floating cooler idea????*

hey "Cork & Jig" how does your floating cooler perform in the surf/

Sounds like a good idea since most of our donets are nothing but chum bags strapped to our wade belts!!!

post a photo so we can check out and "poach" your design!!! LOL

I had to beat off a 3' blacktip with my rod butt last weekend that was nosing around my speck haul on the 2nd sandbar off of SLP.

:rotfl: :texasflag:brew:


----------



## chriserman (Aug 12, 2005)

I haven't seen one in years, but for that matter, I haven't looked for one. But, when I was a kid we used to have a collapseable wire basket that we used in fresh water to put crappie and bass in. I may even still have one in the attic. This would not make the drag that a cooler or such would. Would be similar to the net ring now used but would probably keep a shark from getting to your fish. With that said, it wouldn't keep a shark from "trying" to get to your fish. NEVER tie a stringer or basket to your belt. Always use a quick release ring on your belt. Its not fun to go skiing with a shark as your motor power.


----------



## Ledslacks (Jul 21, 2009)

Damon, that must be you. This is Mat from work. I didn't make it out this morning due to high waves.


----------



## TB4-2 (Jun 22, 2006)

here's mine - 48 qt cooler, boat bumpers and wire ties. Added bonus - add ice and beer for a little refreshments while wading.


----------



## Fishing4Life (Jan 4, 2012)

Awesome idea but did you test how many lbs it can hold before the water get into the lid and sinks it?


----------



## .800KING50 (Jun 30, 2011)

i built this in 15 minutes after getting sick of messing with the sharks. its got more features now like rod holder and stuff. i have a rope with half a cinder block tied to it. drop the brick down and it sits right next to me or tie it on and it tows just fine. works in the surf as well no problems with small waves at all. the weedeater string was just temporary to see how it floated in the neighborhood pond LOL


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

I've been fishing all weekend and haven't been on here for awhile. I'll post a pic in a little while.


----------



## taff (Apr 17, 2008)

Chunkin' Charlie is right on with the 5 gallon bucket, that's all we use now down in Matagorda.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

If you really don't want sharks to mess with you find someone who keeps sharks and ask them to keep their livers and freeze them. Next time you go out string up their liver or a piece of it on your stringer, they will not touch your stringer and I am 100% serious about this.


----------



## David Hemphill (Mar 15, 2006)

Take your donet and tie wrap it to the top of a small circle laundry basket from walmart or kmart. I have not lost a fish to the sharks since I did this and they have tried on several occasions. I did the cooler but it is a little bulky and tough to manage in the surf if you have waves.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*I'm sure there are other ways that sharks are attracted to what we may catch while wading but, basically its distress and blood. If those can be eliminated for the most part it would be a shark free wade. It seem like there are quite a few ways you guys have come up with to attain that. Seems like the LanKat Shark-off bucket has taken out a lot of the trail and error. I personally don't have one as of yet but, certainly plan on getting one soon. As the old saying goes "necessity is the mother of invention".:cheers:*_


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

Works well. I've used this for 6 years without having a single shark mess with it. It pulls fairly easy and doubles to keep a drink or two cold. You could easily place a small tackle box and a rod holder on it if you wanted, as well.


----------



## bigmike2121 (May 20, 2012)

Not dissing u guys at all, but in my limited experience the surf, A 48 quart cooler would NOT be fun to be tied to!!! especially if the waves have any kind of height to them. All good ideas though.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

pocfishin said:


> Here is a commercially available shark proof fish basket.
> 
> I have never used this product but check it out.
> 
> http://www.lankatoutdoorproducts.com/products.html


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=4257090#post4257090


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

chriserman said:


> I haven't seen one in years, but for that matter, I haven't looked for one. But, when I was a kid we used to have a collapseable wire basket that we used in fresh water to put crappie and bass in. I may even still have one in the attic. This would not make the drag that a cooler or such would. Would be similar to the net ring now used but would probably keep a shark from getting to your fish. With that said, it wouldn't keep a shark from "trying" to get to your fish. NEVER tie a stringer or basket to your belt. Always use a quick release ring on your belt. Its not fun to go skiing with a shark as your motor power.


I have one of those. I use it as a holding pen for small bait at the canal/dock. It will last about a year maybe two in the salt. May be a way to coat it to protect it longer. The top has a floating chamber. Real easy to drop fish in, spring loaded.

The problem with this is you need a couple of feet of water(at least) to float it or else you would just be dragging it. Same with the crab trap type unit from a couple of posts ago.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Cylinder said:


> Floating cooler? That sounds like a great idea. Does the fish slim mess up the taste of your beer? lol Roger


Like the way your thinking mr Ponder. We need to get on some fish down there at your new utopia!


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

I used to float a cooler when floundering off the ship channel in Port A because the dolphins would steal your fish from a stringer or basket. I just stretched an inner tube around a 48qt. igloo and aired it up at the gas station.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

or never keep a smack or put it in a floating stringer again 

couldn't resist


----------

